# Table saw rebuild



## NickDReed (3 Aug 2020)

Hi all. First time poster, long time seeker of knowledge from the forum. Total hobbyists. Always looking to learn. 

I'm after some advice. I recently bought the shell of a Fox f36-529 10" cast iron cabinet saw. I looked into this quite a bit before parting with my £80. It seems to be pretty much a rebadged Record Power TSPP250 (?). I'm in the process of cleaning it up and seeing where I stand in terms of work to be done.

All the mechanisms for rise and fall and tilt are in good order after cleaning out the dust and resin deposits. The casing is cosmetic and not an issue. The cast iron table will be a treat once I've reconditioned it. And the fence is solid. 

The issue comes with the motor and potentially the arbor. The motor starts fine now after replacing the capacitor however, motor doesn't seem to have the power to keep the blade going when it's cutting. I've had the casing off the motor and can't see anything obvious, the bearings seem OK as do all the connections.

I haven't got to the arbor yet, but again on first inspection the bearings seem OK. And the belt is fine. 

So here is the question in 2 parts. 

1) Does anyone have any advice which might mean I don't have replace the motor?

2) If it comes down to replacing the motor does anyone have any advice on where from and which one?

NB. The motor is flange mounted. 

And if you've made it to the end of this little essay I thank you for your time.


----------



## sunnybob (4 Aug 2020)

Replace EVERY bearing is my advice. You can not test a bearing by eye. :roll: :lol:


----------



## NickDReed (4 Aug 2020)

Easier said than done.


----------



## sunnybob (4 Aug 2020)

Would you rather spend a year restoring it and THEN discover a bad bearing? :roll: :lol:


----------



## NickDReed (4 Aug 2020)

Absolutely not.

My comment was more on the fact I can't find any manuals for this saw online and dismantling the mechanisms isn't straight forward.

The arbor is very difficult to remove and I'm reluctant to use my usually go to brute force method


----------



## Trevanion (4 Aug 2020)

Looking online at the specs these have a 3HP motor so you should have very little issues with an underpowered motor. There's very little realistically to go wrong with an induction motor other than the capacitor so a couple of things to check before even looking at the motor any further: Is the blade tightened properly and not slipping? Is the belt/belts tightened properly and not slipping? Is the blade sharp and not bogging down in the cut?


----------



## NickDReed (4 Aug 2020)

My opinion on the power was the same. There was no slip and the blade is OK (not new but definitely not dull). I think sunny Bob's comment re the bearings is a good shout, but accessing them is proving to be tough and I'm trying to retain as much of the original mechanical structure as possible.

Parts appear to be almost impossible to source so if you know of a site that offers generic parts I'd be grateful of a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## NickDReed (13 Aug 2020)

sunnybob said:


> Would you rather spend a year restoring it and THEN discover a bad bearing? :roll: :lol:



Replaced and running!


----------



## sunnybob (13 Aug 2020)




----------

